# Carrying Bags



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

My wife carries Noah everywhere we go. Currently he only weighs 2.6 pounds. 

Last night we ate dinner out and went to the pet shop for cat food. He went with us in his carrying bag. Does anyone carry their adult Maltese around and is a 4-7 pound Maltese hard to tote around? I'm just wondering if this is going to last or will he be too heavy.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

Morgan is 10 1/2 lbs and I use a front carrier for him and it works out just fine. Will be interesting now with the new puppy, guess it will be a back pack and front pack lol


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki, at 6.5 pounds, isn't a problem either. For long trips, and getting him into stores/resteraunts that may have a problem with a "dog" in their business, I use a Sherpa Travel bag. It is like a duffle with mesh on the sides and ends and a firm bottom. We have taken him into resteraunts with the flaps down to cover the larger end "windows"(I give him a bone to chew on







) and no one knows he is there. This works great on driving vacations!

Judi


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i have the Serpa bag i carry Maxi in not so much anymore because he only likes me to transport him in it from the house to the car he goes nuts in the car unless he is sitting on my lap its very hard to drive like that but he will only enjoy the ride if he is laying on me while i drive lol


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

<---------Overindulgent Mom here..backpack, frontpack, carry bag, stroller bag, car seats and a serpa bag...hey I'm dealing with more than one baby here and use em all for diff things....oh wel lol


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

We take both of ours when we go out quite a bit. They are both about 5.5lbs. 

When we only had the one, we took her just about everywhere, worring about 2 of them is a little more work, so they don't go with us quite as often anymore, but anytime we go to homedepot, furniture store, relatives, something like that, they always make the trip with us.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

That sounds like a great offer. If someone finds out when this happens please post it!

Judi


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

:lol: Pico is 4.5 pounds and does not like the duffle style carrier but that's too bad for him because it allows me to take him on flights to Florida, etc. I've tried everything to accustom him to being in it but unless we are actually on the move, he starts whining. Now if I drop a steady stream of cheerios in, he's too busy munching to care. Hmmm. Maybe he's whining for the Cheerios!

I have a purse style bag and a kangaroo style bag but he's just too obvious in those for taking out in public. Sometimes I like to slip into a grocery store to pick up an item and can usually get away with it if he is in the duffle. 

I try to hit the slow times at the stores when I have Pico with me. Otherwise we get kind of mobbed.


----------

